# How High Can Your Dog Jump?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a little 9 month old very athletic Dutchie female here that is starting to freak me out. My perimeter fence averages 6 foot high. I'm worried she may start jumping it soon to get to the neighbor's dogs.

If I don't throw her tennis ball fast enough she will jump up and look me in the eye. I'm 6 foot tall.

How high can Mals or Dutchies really jump?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Fred Hassen's 14 month year old just did 7 feet 4 inches in an extream verticle Comp.

a 6 foot fence is nothing if the dog wants over.

Max palisade in Ring is 2.3 meters


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, my 8 month old GSD is stubbornly refusing to obey my repeated commands to quit jumping (of course, my hysterical laughing doesn't help matters much), and she springs from standing to airborn, to stare me in the eye, just like your Dutchie does, Lee.
I'm 5'9.

(I've got to keep her away from the Mals at the club, they're rubbing off.)

I think we're both in trouble, Lee. 8-[


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Well, my 8 month old GSD is stubbornly refusing to obey my repeated commands to quit jumping (of course, my hysterical laughing doesn't help matters much), and she springs from standing to airborn, to stare me in the eye, just like your Dutchie does, Lee.
> I'm 5'9.
> 
> (I've got to keep her away from the Mals at the club, they're rubbing off.)
> ...


Yeah, no kidding. I retire and move in 7 months so I hate to invest in a extension to my fence.:-({|=


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Fred Hassen's 14 month year old just did 7 feet 4 inches in an extream verticle Comp.
> 
> a 6 foot fence is nothing if the dog wants over.
> 
> Max palisade in Ring is 2.3 meters



It might not be so bad if she was jumping the fence to play with the neighbors dogs. But, she is launching herself to kill them.8-[


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It might not be so bad if she was jumping the fence to play with the neighbors dogs. But, she is launching herself to kill them.8-[


I hear ya, I use "OFF" whenever my dogs get excited about anything on the other side of the fence. They should learn that the fence is a barier they must respect.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe a temporary electric wire slightly above the height of the fence would be good jumping prevention? Check out your local livestock supply store for some inexpensive options.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

no higher than he has to


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

My 3 month old can't jump too high, but he can climb. Hard to hide food from this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uxpFx8Gc6I


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In his prime my 13 lb, 12 1/2 inch JRT could land on a 5 ft wall from a sitting position in front of the wall. His vertical jump would look down at me (6'2"). A 6ft privacy fence was laughable. 
He doesn't go over fences anymore. Kinda like me. I can still get over a fence but that landing sucks!
He's slowed down a lot with age. At 12 he can only make the vertical jump to my chest. 
Poor decrepit little bassid!........Gonna out live me and my GSDs. :roll:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My male Bouvier can jump high enough to bite your *assets*! \\/
His vertical is also over 7'.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I trained my first ppd (GSD, "Jake") to be able to go over obstacles, including some fences. He can go over a 6 foot fence (privacy, brick) with little effort. Although he doesn't hurdle it, he jumps up and uses his back paws off of the fence while he gets his front paws over. 

When he was 2 (he's 8 now) I was able to coax him over an 8 foot, brick retainer wall that surrounded a shopping center. He was able to get over it and while it definitely took some effort, it didn't take a lot. The side he landed on had a lot of sand, which helped to cushion him on impact.

I wouldn't recommend this sort of activity as your dog can suffer injury. 

Incidentally, I seriously believe he could have gone over a 10 foot wall, if he really, really wanted to make it over. I'm just not sure if he would have wanted to jump down once he got up to the top of the wall. :lol: I certainly never went looking for one to try.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't worked my GSD on scaling walls but he can clear a 5' jump without touching it. I can hold his ball over my head- close to 8'- and he can take it from my hand. I have a wood pallet in the yard we use as a jump, it's probably near 4' high and he clears that from a dead stand, no running start. 

My Dane has a great vertical. Her head goes over 8' when she's real excited, but she's not good at doing jumps yet. Then again, I've just started working her on them so we'll get her there.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've seen a Malinois clear a 56" hurdle. 

I had a 40 lb lab mix that cleared 58" and an 30 lb APBT mix that cleared 54." But they didn't jump or climb fences. When the APBT mix was a pup, I saw her jump from the ground to the top of the fridge. I was mostly concerned about her eating food out of my cupboards!

My current dog can't jump to save her life - I did't train it. But she shimmied out of a 6' kennel in less than 60 seconds. Not a problem with a palisade fence kennel area though.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thing is Lee, with your Dutchie, if she jumps over, you just gotta teach her to jump BACK into the yard (after she gets done killing the other dogs of course...) Good luck with that. UGH! I agree with Kyle though, the fence is something they must respect.

Jumps/hurdles must be like bites...on command, right?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Michele McAtee said:


> Jumps/hurdles must be like bites...on command, right?


Yes!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have neighbor dogs on all 3 sides. They little female loves to fence fight and now she has my male joining in the fun. The male never did that before.

I keep correcting but they go right back to it when go in the house. 

It's ecollar time. I have two.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Five years ago (or so) Jake jumped our privacy fence (I never trained him ON MY FENCE) when he felt "left out" after I took our female GSD out front. I realized what he had done when he enthusiastically greeted us out in the front yard. :lol: I didn't correct him. I simply took him inside the house and put him out back again. I then went back out front and positioned myself so that I could see him if he jumped the fence again. I then started talking to my female GSD and, sure enough, I saw Jake coming over the fence. I immediately gave him a loud and firm verbal correction (yelled like a drill sergeant!) and told him to get his ass back over that fence! At that he turned around and jumped back in! :lol: He's never jumped it since. 

I'm not teaching Fiona how to jump a damn thing! [-X


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> How high can Mals or Dutchies really jump?


My little bitch will get her whole body up to my head easily I'm 6'3" as well and anything that she can get a foothold on like the palisade a wall or fence is fair game .. Like in how high does the dog want to go, it will go! 

At our Ringsport field the owner has a little female Jack Russell and that crazy thing will climb trees after squirrels.. I've seen it 30 feet up a maple tree!!! :-o


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

My dog can jump, oh, up to about here.......LOL


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Ive had a few fence jumpers and fighters............once they do it once what a pain. 

chain link? 

t


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> My little bitch will get her whole body up to my head easily I'm 6'3" as well and anything that she can get a foothold on like the palisade a wall or fence is fair game .. Like in how high does the dog want to go, it will go!
> 
> At our Ringsport field the owner has a little female Jack Russell and that crazy thing will climb trees after squirrels.. I've seen it 30 feet up a maple tree!!! :-o


Hey Geoff - Has that guy ever thought of videoing that dog climbing a tree? He might be able to make a few bucks sending it into on of those pet trick TV shows.:smile:


----------

